# S&B 9mmBr.C. brass question (380ACP?)



## TrapperTrent (Jan 10, 2010)

I pick up and reload a lot of 380 ACP brass. Going through a bunch of range pick up brass I discovered that I had several pieces of brass from Sellier & Bellot that were stamped on the bottom S&B 9mmBr.C. This brass sized up just fine in my 380ACP dies and looks exactly the same but I do not know if it advisable to go ahead and load up 380ACP loads using this brass. Can anyone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I bet that "9mmBr.C." stands for _9mm Browning Court_.
(Instead of the French _court_, it could be some other word beginning with "C" that means "short." For instance, in Spanish and Italian it's _corto_.)
Thus, "9mmBr.C." means _9mm Browning Short_.

The _9mm Browning Short_ is European for ".380 ACP," so reloading these cases should be OK.


----------



## TrapperTrent (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you Steve. That is what I figured but thought that I had better ask. Dad always told me that it is better to ask and seem like a fool than to speak about something you don't know about and remove all doubt.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I used to say, "The only stupid question is the one you didn't ask, but know you should have."

I now add, "Also, a stupid question is the one you've asked for the third time."

Glad to help.


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

SteveM1911A1 is correct. I have reloaded about 240 pieces of S&B brass with no problems.


----------

